# Rapid Review: Sunbeam Ultra Slim under cabinet LED light



## fury165

OK, technically these are not aquarium related but worth your attention none the less. 








specs:
$44.00 at Costco
3 x 5 watts
3 x 12" panels
3 x 220 Lumens 
3000K 
Aluminum construction
Frosted for soft even lighting
Wave motion activated

I came across these lights at Costco a few months ago and immediately saw them as a perfect fit for my new frag tank stand.

*First impressions*
- Slim and ultra low profile like the package says. I won't have to worry about fiddling near the top of ths stand and knocking the lights off 
- Installation is a snap and the package comes with all the hardware you need to install on brick, wood, metal and even has double sided foam tape if none of the previous options are suitable. 
- At 220 lumens each panel these suckers are *bright*, I have flash lights costing 5-7x more that aren't as bright. These light up the cabinet very well and the coverage is evenly distributed without any detectable hot spots. The coverage is 110 degrees @ 19.5" height by 55" wide. 
- one of the coolest features is that these lights are wave motion activated  it works well and supposedly has an operating range of 2"-4". To me it seems to be more than that but I'll have to give some though as to the optimal position for the wave sensor so I don't keep turning the light on and off when I'm working in the sump.

So, if you are looking for a under cabinet light give these a look.


----------



## Mikeylikes

thanks for this. looks like i may be making a trip to Costco


----------



## kookie_guy

How is that frag tank coming along? lol


----------



## fury165

Wife wants me to get 'er done. So I've started with plumbing. Panels are still pending some quotes. I'm thinking I'm going to have to put a top on the stand or else the acrylic will warp.... I know it isn't that heavy or big, but I'd rather do it right the first time


----------



## kookie_guy

Time to start a documentation thread!! Give me some ideas for mine....which is still in the plastic wrapper in the basement, lol.


----------



## fury165

Yeah I should, lol.


----------

